# How Anxiety Affects Your Health And Lifespan



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

I was doing a bit of research on anxiety and how anxiety affects your lifespan. I knew stress was bad for you but didn't realize how much it affects life longevity. we should do whatever we can to reduce our stress and anxiety level now because it really is literally killing us! Please share your ideas on how one can avoid stress and anxiety.


----------



## WendyParr (Feb 23, 2021)

I have big problems with this too, so, unfortunately, I can't give you any advice. I myself don't know how to get out of depression and get rid of anxiety.


----------



## KarennJames (Feb 9, 2021)

I was also aware that stress is very harmful to the human body and because of it, people who are subject to frequent stress age very quickly. Due to the fact that our life cannot be absolutely stress-free, it is worth thinking about how to reduce stress and feel good in old age. It's also worth finding a good insurance for retirement age and wondering what does your zip code have to do with medicare. Insurance is very important for pensioners, and the closer they live to the place of insurance, the more profitable insurance is for them. However, you should live to retirement age and therefore I recommend you relieve your stress by meditating, you can also drink green tea to calm down and try to worry less. Your life is in your hands. Good luck!


----------



## Gracekb (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi guys, I know from personal experience that anxiety shortens life and negatively affects health. Unfortunately, anxiety is an inseparable part of modern life. In everyday life, there are often situations that cause this feeling. Besides, all people can feel anxiety as a reaction to stress. I know that the feeling of anxiety can manifest itself in various sensations, for example, tingling in the stomach, a feeling of tension in some parts of the body or head, nausea, palpitations, restless thoughts, fear of losing control, fear of death. I also had this problem and I had a heart palpitation and a fear of death, so I went to the doctor to get treatment. In addition, I consulted a nutritionist who prescribed me Bluebonnet supplements. A few months after the treatment, I forgot about my anxiety. I wish you all good health!


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

Depending on the level of severity, stress and anxiety can detrimentally impact one's quality of life. Those living with it, will likely benefit from supervised care and should consider seeing a licensed mental health professional.


----------

